# list of possible tank mates



## brian226 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm starting my first 120 gl. cichlid tank and I think I have finally narrowed down a list of new family members. I'm open to remove anything but the frontosas. All will be 1 male to 3 female.

Julidochromis
Electric yellow labs
1 or 2 Nimbochromis venustus
1 or 2 Frontosa
Cynotilapia afra
Sciaenochromis

Maybe 2 plecos and the local pet shop guy keeps showing me a small african eel. I just want to make sure I don't cross breed or have a huge problem on my hands.

Thanks


----------



## muncy_cichlids (Feb 20, 2011)

Those venustus get really big, but so do the frontosas. I have one in my 150 and he is the smallest fish in there, but without fail he bites me every time I try to feed them. Now the yellow labs do not nearly get as big as any of those other species that you have there, however, they can hold their own with the best of them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the frontosa will eat the juli's, labs and afra. The labs and afra and fryeri are a little too rambunctious for a frontosa tank...they like calm tankmates. They like to be in a group.

Is this a 72" long tank?


----------



## brian226 (Feb 20, 2011)

The tank is 72'' long with a lot of hiding places.


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw this on another sit so yes they will definitely end up eating the smaller tankmates if given the chance!
I think you would be better off increasing the numbers for the fronts and venustus so you can end up with a 1M/3-4F. Or you could replace the venustus with some Calvus or Comps. They make great tankmates for Fronts. GL


----------



## brian226 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's definitely what I'm trying to avoid. Thanks, I think I'm going with this

1 m 2 f frontosas
1m 2 f calvus
6 haps
4 labs
2 chinese algae eaters
1 fire eel


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

AZC, that's so sad! Sad but true..


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Glaneon said:


> AZC, that's so sad! Sad but true..


Yeah alittle sad, but kinda cool seeing 2 WC Mpimbwe Gibbs playing tug-of-war with an adult Yellow Lab.


----------

